# How much EO in soap?



## brian0523 (Dec 31, 2007)

How does one know how much EO to use in CP soap?  

Do you put it in undiluted, full-strength, or do you mix the EO with a carrier oil?

Help please.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Just the same as FO. You add it as is out of the bottle. 

I stay usually about .7 per pound oils.. 

If its a citrus EO I usually go at 1oz per pound oils.. because they tend to fade.. 

Litsea, Eucalyptus, Peppermint is very strong.. 

When I used these I went .5 ppo


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you much!


----------

